# An apprentice magic-driven composer



## Vladimir Agaev (Feb 7, 2013)

Big Hi from Belgium,

Finally I decided enter this amazing and interesting forum.
I am a semi-pro apprentice composer experimenting with emotions and passion.
I live in Belgium, and music is a passion that I hope to bring to a pro level and make it for a living..

I'm inspired by deep emotional orchestral music. My main influences are David Arnold (Stargate <3), James Newton Howard (The Village <3) and Jeremy Soule (TES<3)

While most of us are playing with sounds i enjoy playing with emotions, creating landscapes and driving the soul through magic...
I can be summarized with 3 songs:

https://soundcloud.com/vlad-impakt/music-is-my-soul
https://soundcloud.com/vlad-impakt/the- ... the-forest
https://soundcloud.com/vlad-impakt/northern-heart-test

And by the way a direct link to my soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/vlad-impakt


I am currently learning a lot, and I hope that this forum will help me to be a better poet of emotions


----------

